# Batch file shrink - PNG



## Rasb (Aug 2, 2007)

I have a lot of PNG file which I want to decrease the file size of.

The pictures are 385x272 PNG files which range from 260-300 KBs. I would like to be about to have them the same size(385x272) but have them takeup less space, hopefully 200-240 KBs. Is there a program which can do this by batch and how? 

thanks for your time!

Rasb


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

PNGs already use a very efficient compression scheme, but if you want them all in the same file, you could just use winrar to compress them down into one archive. I wouldn't expect it to be significantly smaller though.


----------



## Rasb (Aug 2, 2007)

That is a good idea but I need them in the png format so my program can use them. I've seen other png files that size and be around 200kb but mine always come around 280kb. I want to have them smaller cause it's the differences of being 102mb or 80 mb.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Are these pictures photographs? If so, you might as well convert them to JPGs. PNGs are mainly for images that contain sharp transitions (like screenshots of text or lineart). Using them with photos leaves you with large files, because it's a lossless format.

In one line: No, you can't make them any smaller than they already are without removing area out of the images. It's not like jpg encoding where you can choose your level of compression


----------



## Rasb (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok so if I want them to be smaller then I have to use a different format. I didn't know there was only 1 level on compression for png. Thank you.

Rasb


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

If you want some free software to enable you to batch resize a number of existing files on your computer try irfan view. It allows you to edit single images or batch edit and resize a folder or number of images - also allows you to save as different formats etc. 

http://www.irfanview.com/


----------

